# I.D. please? and sexing. thanks! (Several pictures)



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

I went to my LFS to get some new fish and they threw this guy in for free. The guy at the store told me what it was but I can't remember. I think it started with an "M" but I could be wrong. Any ideas?
Thanks!





































I was also wondering if there is a way to tell the sex of Red Topped zebras? I'm completely new to cichlids and I've got 3 of them. 2 albino and one regular. here are some pics. any idea as to what their sex may be? They all seem to get along well. Also, I realize it may be difficult to tell by the pictures, but does anyone have a ball park estimate of their age?




























Thank you in advance.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

1st is Tropehops macrophthalmus (Albino)
2nd males turn blue, females stay brown. For the albinos, males turn that frosty barred white females stay peachy/pink.


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks, so you just to confirm what your saying is the the regular is a female, and I'm thinking the albino on the left of the last picture is a male? That one actually have somewhat of a blue tint to it when the light hits it a certain way. the other albino is much "pinker". So do you know if the regular female would breed with an albino male? It doesn't really matter either way, I'm just curious. Also an thoughts on their age? 
Thank you very much, I know I have a lot of questions but like i said I'm completely a NOOB.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

To guess at the age, we need to know their size. Also, I hope you have a large tank, because when several of these species become adults there is going to be lots of aggression. They do look rather young (the eyes look large which they do on juvies) so they will all get along, but soon as they start to mature sexually the males will start to fight over territory and dominance.


----------



## BANANAHANDS (Mar 22, 2007)

They're about 3 to 3 1/2 inches right now. I have them along with several other fish in a 29g. Before you say anything, I know this is WAY too small. I'm currently in the market for a new tank. I'm shooting for a 75g but it'll all depend on what deals I can find. Any suggestions of places to look in San Diego (other than craig's list, i check it several times a day). As for now, my LFS actually suggested over-crowding to spread any aggression out. its seems to work, they all get along. The dominant one is an electric yellow of all things. I thought they weren't that aggresive? but all is well. the only casualties in the tank have been the goldfish i used to cycle it. 4 of them lasted 2 months in there with the cichlids! 
After looking at the "regular" red top zebra I think it may be a male. it has a blue tint to it. Is that how it works, they turn blue? 
Thanks for all info!


----------

